# PRO- AIR VS oxygen system



## kennyw (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been reading some reviews on the pro air bait system. I'm useing a oxygen system that I purchesed at Boyd's One stop. It works great, but I have to fill the re-fill the bottle now and then. 
My question is this; Is the pro air system as good at keeping bait alive as O2, and do you have to circulate the water in your livewell all the time, or more often than you do with O2 ?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*The question is*

Pro Air DOES NOT ADD OXYGEN to the water - injecting air into a water pump stream (an aerator) no matter how much they claim DOES NOT ADD one molecule of oxygen to standing water

Aeration simply put- as bubbles rise to tanks surface OUTGASSES harmful ammonia ( a toxic byproduct of finfish and shrimp respiration) in holding water

ONLY pure O2 can add or increase oxygen content into holding water and then ONLY in amounts determined by actual water temperature

The cooler the water the more oxygen saturation water can physically hold up to supersaturation which will burn most finfish.

Aerators can increase your tank holding temperatures IF you are drawing outside ambient air at over 90 degrees -

Aeration is your friend however since the more water is aerated the more harmful ammonia is removed from your holding tanks

There are HUGE differences between aeration and oxygenation -

ANY aerator manuf. claiming they add oxygen to standing water just flat out ignores the science,


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not sure what science you are talking about. Air contains oxygen (you breath it). If you use an air pump and make fine bubbles, oxygen will reach its saturation point in the water depending on temperature. Pure oxygen systems do not put any more oxygen in the water than the solubility limit at a given temperature: The same as an air pump. I've been using air pumps for 30+ years and can keep bait alive as well as a pure oxygen system.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Air content*

Not to split hairs BUT what I breathe --78% nitrogen, 20% oxygen, argon .93%, Co2 .03% and trace gasses -

Aeration does just what it implies it aerates water - you can do this test for yourself -

Take an O2 meter and begin aeration, any increase will be negligible,

Do the same for pure O2 - a marked increase

All US fish haulers use pure O2 at times in conjunction with aeration.

AND no I am not a seller or user of O2 , I find aeration does just fine (except in very hot water/weather)

I just don't buy into claims that aeration does much more than help outgas ammonia a toxic by-product of fish respiration.

The advantage of oxygen is that it cools the water as well as lets you crowd bait in a limited area -

Something simple aeration from atmospheric air can't do -----


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*In answer*



kennyw said:


> I've been reading some reviews on the pro air bait system. I'm useing a oxygen system that I purchesed at Boyd's One stop. It works great, but I have to fill the re-fill the bottle now and then.
> My question is this; Is the pro air system as good at keeping bait alive as O2, and do you have to circulate the water in your livewell all the time, or more often than you do with O2 ?


You can save yourself a ton of money and just purchase a couple of 12V.Power bubbles with airstones and they will keep bait alive in 50 gallon containers.

No oxygen needed.

The best designed holding tanks in addition to aeration also filter and return filtered water, what you DON't want in most bait tanks are strong currents in your tank, exception being bait like small tunas and fast swimming bait , thats best left in a raw water pumped tuna tube.


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2006)

*air stones*

for years i used 12 v. a aieration system that recirculates water..ie.. small jets of water into a cooler for example,switched to 12 v. air stones, great big diffrence.finally learned that the water movement was killing my shrimp,& minnows,,,,,,,,,i switch out the water as few as 2 times a day , or as offten as 4 -6 times a day,yes i use live bait all most all the time , dead shrimp, cut bait , 1/2 crabs...ect. and proud of it. , you cut a filet off a sand trout,or other like fish, and work like a lure,, works reeeeal good on trout.


----------

